# 1955 Hetchins Vade Mecum



## johnnybentwrench (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone, Sold a Racycle and bought this. I have wanted a 50's hetchins for sometime and finally found one. I am looking for appropriate english parts 32H and 40H hoops, stem, handlebars, seat post bolt, crane set (cottered)
I sent the frame set out for a proper paint job this one is garbage


----------



## Iverider (Jun 25, 2015)

These are great bikes and will make a decent rider. Is the original paint what is pictured? If so it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 26, 2015)

looks like a very cozy frame - there is a google groups member, Hetchins Pete, who may be able to help you hunt down some parts.  I'll pm this link to him.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally rideable. Paint and repairs done by Franklin Frame and Cycles Excellent work, Good prices and fairly quick. My dream bike. John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 22, 2015)

What a beauty,congrats .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks for the update.  Probably not as functional as Maes bend, but that bike would look great with a South of France style bar
http://www.hilarystone.com/CChandlebars.html 
(check out the Dawes Concorde bars)


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a correct set of GB bars. To narrow though. I want to find a cyclometer for it. John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 1, 2015)

johnnybentwrench said:


> I have a correct set of GB bars. To narrow though. I want to find a cyclometer for it. John Los Angeles, CA



I think everybody went for narrow bars into the mid-80s.  My '76 Raleigh came with 36mm-or so Maes


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2015)

You made the right choice. The Racycles are interesting, but a Hetchins frame is far better, I think.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Oct 4, 2015)

SirMike1983 said:


> You made the right choice. The Racycles are interesting, but a Hetchins frame is far better, I think.




I don't miss the Racycle one bit. I have always wanted a 50's Hetchins curley stay. I am so happy with it I ride it everyday. John Los Angeles, CA


----------

